# What Breed is This??



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Um,fuzzie,there is no pic (just telling u)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ohhh, that was the invisible chicken. Try this one!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it's the invisible chicken again ( no pic!)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

It must be an albino, it blends into the screen. Haha jk jk


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, y'all are just yanking my chain, the 2nd one is a picture!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry fuzzie but there is not a pic


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Ok, y'all are just yanking my chain, the 2nd one is a picture!!


I can't see it? I'm using the mobile site. Maybe that's why?


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ya I'm using my mobile app...mmmm


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And I even logged out and it was there, so it's not me. 

But I did forget to attach a picture to the first post, but the 2nd one has a pic.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Mmmm weird


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

It's ok Fuzzie. If you see a chicken, we all believe you.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what I'm seeing..


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

I can't see one either?!?!


----------



## Chickprepper69 (Feb 9, 2013)

I can see the picture but it surely does NOT look anything like a chicken!! LOL


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I see his pics


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

But not fuzzie's


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are talking about the second photo of the dog, it's a Komondor.


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep it is a dog, I clicked on the post and the attachment came up. That's what I wasn't doing before....


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

When I first saw this picture, I thought it was a goofy looking silkie, but then I noticed the tongue and the nose!! Just thought I'd share a laugh.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahhhh I see it. Sorry! I guess it is different for mobile users. Hey I've learned something new now. Lol


----------

